# Bloody scum of the earth!



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate people!!
Just took Ozzy out for her last walk of the day, and encountered a 'delightful' chav.
We were just coming off the small golf course, and a woman was being dragged by her Staff, Ozzy got a little nervous so instead of walking back along the beach, we went to walk along the road. 
After five minutes walking down the street, she caught up with us, (because I make Ozzy stop and sit at every road we walk quite slow) and this is the conversation that entailed...

Chav: thats cruel that!
Me: what is?
C: making her stop and start like she's a robot
M: well she's going to be a big dog, i don't want her to pull me
C: there's nothing wrong with a pulling dog, it's natural you know, you saying somethings wrong with my dog?!
M: no, not at all, that just not the way i want my dog to behave

C: right faggoty dog that!
M: excuse me?
C: with her pink collar!
M: i don't see what her collar has to do with anything, i like it (I cant stand the thing, my mum picked it)

C: Anyway it's illegal to own a wolf in this country!
M: She's a F:censor:G GERMAN SHEPHERD!!! And It's bloody illegal not to possess a brain as well!!


By the end, it took all the restraint i had to not strangle the woman with Ozzy's lead, which would have been a fitting death as thats pink aswell :devil:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish I had a robowolf


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

I HATE chavs so much. They are so dumb and pointless.


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think I'd of been capable of that sort of restraint, I'd have just strangled I'm affraid :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They should all be culled.... Or at the very least sterilised.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, I would have drop-kicked her before her mouth started to move. 
I must be so cruel to my dog, having her walking beside me...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

cloggers said:


> Chav: thats cruel that!
> Me: what is?
> C: making her stop and start like she's a robot
> M: well she's going to be a big dog, i don't want her to pull me
> C: there's nothing wrong with a pulling dog, it's natural you know, you saying somethings wrong with my dog?!


I think this is where I would have gone 'No the problem is obviously you!' cue > exit (before I get beaten up)


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

drunk i bet, and my sister bought a pink lead for my staff and i hated it but i broke thank god:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Well thanks guys, I got it into my head that I was over-reacting.
Ozzy is the first dog that i've been old enough to participate in the training, and i'm doing most of it. She's going to be a big dog and I want her to behave. It seems wanting my dog to walk next to me and sit when told is cruel, and it appears to have got to me more than i thought so. 
Apparently some people have nothing better to do than pick on a 16 yo that wants a dog to be proud of :whip:

and yes, it took a mass amount of restraint, but I was trying to stay calm for Oz, as nervous as she was, she kept trying to stand in front of me, and i had visions of a fight


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

lmao, people like this give staffys bad names! stupid neds!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Cleo27 said:


> lmao, people like this give staffys bad names! stupid neds!


It's quite sad really, because i didn't have an issue with the Staff, i walked the opposite way because of her. Then when Oz stood in front of me to try and protect me (voices were being raised) that was the only time the Staff growled. Which then started getting both the staff and Ozzy (a four month old pup btw) agitated


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i hate it when people give staffs a bad name to i have only ever had staffs though :whistling2:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

staffs r great dogs but most dont like other dogs my staffs new and old are fantastic with any people and little children (including babies) but they hate other dogs mostly bigger dogs:whistling2:


----------



## PhilNDeb (Apr 12, 2011)

You are my hero keeping so cool, your dog is going to be so calm, if you kicked off your dog would have reacted and things could get out of hand. you did the right thing!!!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

cloggers said:


> Well thanks guys, I got it into my head that I was over-reacting.
> Ozzy is the first dog that i've been old enough to participate in the training, and i'm doing most of it. She's going to be a big dog and I want her to behave. It seems wanting my dog to walk next to me and sit when told is cruel, and it appears to have got to me more than i thought so.
> Apparently some people have nothing better to do than pick on a 16 yo that wants a dog to be proud of :whip:
> 
> and yes, it took a mass amount of restraint, but I was trying to stay calm for Oz, as nervous as she was, she kept trying to stand in front of me, and i had visions of a fight


Good on you for being a resposible dog owner at 16 :2thumb: I'm sure your dog will be one to be very proud of, and gorgeous too, GSDs are my favourite breed. 

*cough* pics? *cough* :whistling2:


----------



## Rommel (Oct 5, 2009)

Typical that a chav would have no idea on dog behaviour. Most Staffie owners are caring, but kennels are packed with them because of clowns like this. Novelty for a few months, then it wears off and the vet bills come.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

londonjoe said:


> staffs r great dogs but most dont like other dogs my staffs new and old are fantastic with any people and little children (including babies) but they hate other dogs mostly bigger dogs:whistling2:


I think they're lovely dogs, but the only breed i'm nervy off. Seen too many dogs attacked by them, always the bloody owners fault :devil:



PhilNDeb said:


> You are my hero keeping so cool, your dog is going to be so calm, if you kicked off your dog would have reacted and things could get out of hand. you did the right thing!!!


Thanks :blush: My main priority was my pup, she is still learning to socialise properly and i don't want her to be effected by that.



em_40 said:


> Good on you for being a resposible dog owner at 16 :2thumb: I'm sure your dog will be one to be very proud of, and gorgeous too, GSDs are my favourite breed.
> 
> *cough* pics? *cough* :whistling2:


Thanks :blush: Well any opportunity to gloat :whistling2:


----------



## Skarlet (Nov 8, 2009)

Ozzy is beautiful. And no you didn't overreact. Well done on keeping calm. :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

awww :flrt: She's beautiful!!!


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

its not the owners fault always if staffs attack other dogs my staff and all of my old staffs hated really hated other dogs but loved people and its so different with me because staffs r the only dogs i trust with me and children, babies and any people !!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

londonjoe said:


> its not the owners fault always if staffs attack other dogs my staff and all of my old staffs hated really hated other dogs but loved people and its so different with me because staffs r the only dogs i trust with me and children, babies and any people !!!!


 
Surely if the owners know their dog is aggressive it should be kept muzzled when out walking!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Skarlet said:


> Ozzy is beautiful. And no you didn't overreact. Well done on keeping calm. :2thumb:





em_40 said:


> awww :flrt: She's beautiful!!!


Thanks 




londonjoe said:


> its not the owners fault always if staffs attack other dogs my staff and all of my old staffs hated really hated other dogs but loved people and its so different with me because staffs r the only dogs i trust with me and children, babies and any people !!!!


yeah, its not always the owners fault, i saw a little old couple ages ago that had a staffy that their grandson had dumped on them, they were trying to do their best by the dog but couldnt cope.
However there is some SCUM round here, There was a staffy killed round here a bit ago due to its aggression, the owners had set it on a 12yo lads golden retriever, this retriever refused to move and had it's ears ripped off because it wouldn't let the staff near the lad, this lad screamed until an off-duty cop grabbed the staff and broke it's rib-cage  the sickening thing? the owners were still laughing. It's the people round here that destroy dogs, most of the staffs round here are dead the minute they're sold


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

:lol2: Oh wow that has made me laugh so much. Its illegal to own a wolf, and its a german shepherd. That is brilliant.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

my staffs and most staffs are so well behaved if you say no they wont be aggressive to other dogs and staffs shouldnt be on leads anyway ive never had mine on leads.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nah, your doing the right thing (OP) seriously, well done for keeping your cool.

My shih tzu, neiko (now rehomed, heartbreaking decision but completely for the best interest of the dog, thats a different story though) was almost killed by a staffy beleive it or not. When I was in P5 I took my Neiko, my first dog & my best friend who I think about every single day, out to do a quick pee while my mum was washing the floors *lmao* and BOOM! turned round and there was this huge staffy running towards me, I scooped Neiko up (who was on leash) in my arms and shouted for help as this staffy was jumping up to get him, it managed to yank him out of my arms, and still with no owner to be seen shook him about. I was screaming for help and my mum came, I can still see that clear as a whistle, horrible experience. Turned out the dog was my mums verrrry distant relatives dog, who they had aquired only a week before from the local cat and dog home, the guy who's dog it was was a really good friend to us, and everyone was close, but sadly, no longer as it is still in court etc. because they are completely denying letting this dog off leash and also how the dog was put into rescue in the first place. supposedly 'a very elderly woman was moving house and couldn't take the dog' Hmmmm ok! Obviously this wasn't the case as this dog was very capable.. and also had many scars all over its body- who knows its past life?! Nobody but 'Gizmo'. 
None the less, despite this dog being the root cause of me having being forced into giving up my Neiko, I still don't blame him. I blame the scum that probably didn't care about him, the ones who just simply took him to a rescue centre and never thought twice where he might end up. It's a shame really, as he was a very handsome dog. And yes, he does stay just a five minute walk from where I live!! People like the such shouldn't own a dog.

Anyhow, rant over:blush:
Despite this I don't have any negativity towards staffies, in fact, they are probably my favourite breed, alongside dobermanns & pugs! At this moment in time, I have a squidgy little staffy pup snoring reeeeeally loudly on my tummy :flrt::lol2: But really, you should meet a responsible owners staffy, they are serious sooks! Oh and after my attack incident, I was really scared, but I still learned to take every dog as an individual, as hard as it is, nomatter what breed, there will always be an exception- just like humansxx


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention, staffies are prone to be dog aggressive, its just in their nature. However, socialisation does help with trying to 'condition them' if you get them in about other dogs from as young as possible you will certainly have a well balanced, friendly dog. & I know there really is exceptions, but I do believe that there is always loads of options and routes to take when dealing with an aggressive dog, and, once absoloutely everything possible, no matter how hard it is to do so, has been tried with the dog, then you just have to accept it and muzzle he/she, at least you know you have tried everything to modify the dogs behaviour, and theres nothing else you can do but that. So, yeah, most times it is the owners. Note: MOST

xx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Cleo27 said:


> Forgot to mention, staffies are prone to be dog aggressive, its just in their nature. However, socialisation does help with trying to 'condition them' if you get them in about other dogs from as young as possible you will certainly have a well balanced, friendly dog.






londonjoe said:


> staffs r great dogs but most dont like other dogs my staffs new and old are fantastic with any people and little children (including babies) but they hate other dogs mostly bigger dogs:whistling2:


You know I find it really hard to find an aggressive dog around where I walk my dog, and that includes many staffies. (of course in the holidays people do bring their aggressive dogs from elsewhere) the closest I think we come is collies that are defensive against other dogs coming close to their tennis balls Maybe we do not have as many as many towns you guys may live in but they are common everywhere.

I wonder how much is a self fulfilling prophesy, you believe your staffies are prone to dog on dog aggression and that's what you get. Of course it is going to help that other dogs are not prone to attacking other staffords, as they are unlikely to have been attacked by one, and people with dogs are less prone to avoiding staffies they see as they are not expecting the stafford to be aggressive from experience.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's not just chavs who put their two-pennorth in about how to treat dogs, little old ladies (well older ones than me! :lol can be just as bad! :bash:

When we first got Skye, he was a nightmare on a leash - he just pulled like a train almost choking himself and even a halti didn't stop him attempting to stay ahead of me.

As you know walking on a lead is still a constant fight with Skye, but he is slowly learning. When I have him on the longer lead and I'm letting him mooch about, I regularly call him back and tell him to heel and sit and he comes back right to my left side and sits in the perfect position and I'm so proud of him.

Left to his own devices, even now after a year and a half of training him, when we first go out for a walk he is so excited he still tries to stay ahead of me, instead of walking beside me. Not only that, but the nearer we get to the field I often walk him on, the more excited he gets until by the time we're on the edge of it, he's actually skipping sideways because the halti is preventing him from pulling forward.

Anyway, not long after we got him when it really was a struggle I went to take him onto this field which is literally a hundred yards from my house. So we set off and he was at heel, slowly getting further and further forward, as usual. So every time he ended up with his whole body in front of me, sometimes I turned around and walked in the other direction and sometimes I just stopped and said "Skye heel" and he came straight back instantly, to the extent that on a few occasions I said nothing - I just stopped and he gave his customary whine and rushed back to my side.

So I'm walking up onto the main road and stopping every 10 strides or so and he's coming back to heel without me pulling him or raising my voice and every time he comes back I'm gently praising him and he's doing his customary whinge. Eventually I reached the bus stop and there was a women waiting for the bus. I stopped him just at the bus stop because he was ahead and she looked at me, then at him shook her head and tut-tutted!

So I asked her what was the matter and she said "I have a dog and I would never treat mine like that" So I asked her what she meant and she said "what you are doing is cruel" :roll:

So I said she didn't know me and she didn't know the dog, so she couldn't know the circumstances of why I was trying to train him to walk properly on a lead. I explained that he was highly excitable and needed to learn how to behave properly on a lead and out in a public place and her answer was "well my westie (f*ckin' westie!) is highly excitable too and he's 7"

So I just looked at her and said there was a helluva difference between a westie and a GSD in terms of size and reputation and I expected my dogs to behave properly when they were out. I asked her if she had seen me hit the dog or heard me raise my voice to the dog and her answer was "and does he get any fun in his life?" So I said yes, he gets plenty fun in his life and he will get it as soon as we reach that field (which we were standing on the edge of!), but before we get there he has to learn how to behave!

And I walked away with the parting shot that she shouldn't judge people she knows nothing about, as she obviously knows nothing about dogs!

So it's not just chavs that are ignorant, cos that woman really ssiped me off! :bash:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done to the OP for keeping your calm!

Old people seem to be the problem here, even though my dog had nearly been attacked by a staff with a stupid owner :bash:

Apparently I am cruel and nasty to my dog because he had a massive thing around his neck which can cause him to choke... Not that he is a lurcher so wears a lurcher collar to stop him choking... Stupid people :bash:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

londonjoe said:


> my staffs and most staffs are so well behaved if you say no they wont be aggressive to other dogs and staffs shouldnt be on leads anyway ive never had mine on leads.


You f:censor:ing moron!
Any dog that can be aggressive should be kept on a lead atleast if not muzzled!
What happens when your dog decides not to listen to you?
Someone else in hospital for trying to protect there dog or a badly mauled dog at best.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Of course Staffies should be on leads, especially dog aggressive ones! My dog is brilliant with other dogs but I still wouldn't let him run up to any one he felt like because I didn't want to put him on a lead. 
Invest in a lead before your dog attacks some other poor creature.


----------



## jasezxr (May 31, 2009)

bbav said:


> You f:censor:ing moron!
> Any dog that can be aggressive should be kept on a lead atleast if not muzzled!
> What happens when your dog decides not to listen to you?
> Someone else in hospital for trying to protect there dog or a badly mauled dog at best.


toally agree with this.... :no1:
i have nothing against staffys or any dog for that matter, but what would you do if you go wandered up to a dog that was on a lead and that dog went for yours. 
i own two dogs, a 5 year old gsd and an 8 month old akita. my akita is starting to take a dislike to staffys as some irrasponable owners where i live keep letting theres walk of a lead, they keep walking up to my akita who is on a lead and teasing her. now my akita is not normally aggressive at all but these peoples dogs are really getting to her, and im afraid that one day she will snap at them.. i am goin to get her a muzzle anyway, but its not the point, shouldnt have to because of a few bad dog owners:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

around here if you walk your dog off a lead the fuzz will have you for not having your dog under propper control as you`re legally required too.:whistling2:


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> around here if you walk your dog off a lead the fuzz will have you for not having your dog under propper control as you`re legally required too.:whistling2:


i think that is really good imo, stops dogs fighting and people getting into legal battles about whos dog was at fault if anything happened :2thumb:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

my dog goes 2 yards infront of me then turns her head to see if im there. there aint no police about wear i live anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

my dog is well behaved any way and is not aggresive towards other dogs if people are there. and i only walk my dog at night anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

londonjoe said:


> its not the owners fault always if staffs attack other dogs my staff and all of my old staffs hated really hated other dogs but loved people and its so different with me because staffs r the only dogs i trust with me and children, babies and any people !!!!


Was this the one that attacked your tortoise?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jasezxr said:


> i have nothing against staffys or any dog for that matter, but what would you do if you go wandered up to a dog that was on a lead and that dog went for yours.


Like mine!!

The longer we have had Skye the worse he has become about other dogs, so he is always on a lead unless I'm in the middle of a huge field or a deserted beach, because if he saw another dog (as obedient as he is now) he would go after it and if it showed any aggression towards him he would fight it, so he cannot be trusted at all where other dogs are concerned and I've given up trying to socialise, because I've no idea what happened for the first 11 months of his life that might have made him this way.

So if that staffy came up to Skye, he would without question attack it.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

no the dog next door attack my tort 

but people who dont have staffs are scared of them and people who do have staffs think there the best dogs in the world. in my opinon there the best dogs with people and only dogs i trust with children most people dont have a clue like bbaz!!!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Was this the one that attacked your tortoise?


 
Its just you said it was yours on another post.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

londonjoe said:


> no the dog next door attack my tort
> 
> but people who dont have staffs are scared of them and people who do have staffs think there the best dogs in the world. in my opinon there the best dogs with people and only dogs i trust with children most people dont have a clue like bbaz!!!


not true.

i`ve never owned a staff, and i think they`re fab family dogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry my mistake its next doors black lab callled poopy lovely with people but dont get on well with animals but alright with my dog funnily enough


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

chvs should be banned form keeping dogs tbh
they all want "hard" dogs
my alsation nearley tore some chavs staff apart before as she is MAHOOOSIVE and i struggled to keep her off it
basically because this chavvy lil kid was like egging his staff on and in the end wasnt strong enough to hold his dog bak


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> not true.
> 
> i`ve never owned a staff, and i think they`re fab family dogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I agree - I think staffies are great family dogs, my husband's friend breeds and shows them and they all have fabulous temperaments - in fact our neighbours rehomed an older pup that was returned to them and she was a fabulous dog.

I've nothing against any particular breed of dog - I've more against the type of owners that seem to think dogs like staffies make them look hard and so encourage them to be aggressive.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I will have you know that i have worked with many dog aggressive dogs including staffies!
I happen to love staffies but my point still stands ANY dog that is dog aggressive should be kept on a lead if not lead and muzzle!I don't care if it's a staffie or a bloody poodle!
Only walking at night is a cop out too as most dogs are far more alert at night so the chances of him snapping and attacking are far higher!


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

londonjoe said:


> no the dog next door attack my tort
> 
> but people who dont have staffs are scared of them and people who do have staffs think there the best dogs in the world. in my opinon there the best dogs with people and only dogs i trust with children most people dont have a clue like bbaz!!!
> 
> image


well that must mean me as well as bbav as i completely agreed with what this person said.
but i will have you know that i am not scared of staffys, not one bit. as i have said in a previous post i own a gsd and an akita. out of the 3 breeds the one i would run from would be the akita because of the sheer strength of them.. but as i have also said before my dogs arnt aggressive at all and i am going have to go and buy muzzles for them because of other dogs owners. i am getting a bit fed of daft people having staffys and certain other breeds for status, i think its so wrong. 
my point is that your staffy could be the nicest dog in the world but under threat it will turn, its natural instinct, as im finding with my akita, one of these days she will go for the staffys that keep winding her up, and im afraid that if that does happen the owners will only have themselves to blame.
not tryng to have a go at you hun, just dont want to hear that your dog got hurt because it wandered up to an aggressive dog


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

just realised i was logged in on my parteners name when i mentioned my dogs, just thought i would ad this so theres no confusion lol


----------



## ilovestaffs (May 2, 2011)

idomino = once in a million times a german shepard would beat up a staff my staff torn apart german shepard dragged it all over the park

london joe= i agree my staff loves people and kids but hates dogs and i dont have mine on a lead but i take it out at night time and there the only dogs i trust with kids to:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ilovestaffs said:


> idomino = once in a million times a german shepard would beat up a staff my staff torn apart german shepard dragged it all over the park
> 
> london joe= i agree my staff loves people and kids but hates dogs and i dont have mine on a lead but i take it out at night time and there the only dogs i trust with kids to:whistling2:


Would be inclined to say that your staff should *always* be on a lead if it's pummelled another dog and you KNOW it's dog aggressive... if not on a lead and muzzled when in public.


----------



## ilovestaffs (May 2, 2011)

o :censor: sorry the dog attack mine first it wouldnt attack another dogs only in defence but take it out at night just to be safe with other dogs:no1:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ilovestaffs said:


> idomino = once in a million times a german shepard would beat up a staff my staff torn apart german shepard dragged it all over the park
> 
> london joe= i agree my staff loves people and kids but hates dogs and i dont have mine on a lead but i take it out at night time and there the only dogs i trust with kids to:whistling2:


not really depends on the aggression of the dog
my dog is VERY protective of me and a very large shepard

its like when you see the smaller guy KO the bigger guys in boxing etc


----------



## ilovestaffs (May 2, 2011)

fair enough:whistling2:


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

ilovestaffs said:


> idomino = once in a million times a german shepard would beat up a staff my staff torn apart german shepard dragged it all over the park
> 
> this is what i mean people having a dog for status, more like one in a million a staffy would beat up a gsd, google it gsd's are no.3 in top 10 dangerous dogs,staffy,s aint even on there. too many people like u give staffy's a bad name, they lovely playfull dogs.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

look this isn't an argument 'my dog's 'arder than your dog'

I never had an issue with the Staff it was the owner, we walked in a different direction because Oz was a bit nervy and it was a powerful dog, which the owner clearly had no control over. The issue rose when she started shouting her side of the argument at me, and Ozzy obviously got defensive over the tone of voice she had with me. The fact that my four month old pup, who only just reaches my knee began to quietly growl at a very stocky, powerful dog quickly indicated to me that i should try and diffuse the situation to stop a fight. There is no doubt in my mind that Ozzy would have tried her utmost best to protect me, and i don' know about the woman, but i would gladly take a bite off her dog to protect mine.


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

cloggers said:


> look this isn't an argument 'my dog's 'arder than your dog'
> 
> I never had an issue with the Staff it was the owner, we walked in a different direction because Oz was a bit nervy and it was a powerful dog, which the owner clearly had no control over. The issue rose when she started shouting her side of the argument at me, and Ozzy obviously got defensive over the tone of voice she had with me. The fact that my four month old pup, who only just reaches my knee began to quietly growl at a very stocky, powerful dog quickly indicated to me that i should try and diffuse the situation to stop a fight. There is no doubt in my mind that Ozzy would have tried her utmost best to protect me, and i don' know about the woman, but i would gladly take a bite off her dog to protect mine.


Well done to you for diffusing the situation Hun, don't think I would have been so calm in your situation.. Your gsd is beautiful btw


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

This is ridiculous. 'my dog tore a GSD apart and I never put it on a lead' well that sounds like a responsible owner. 
Why even bring up the fact your dog 'tore up' another if it isn't to make your dog seem 'hard' 

Christ can no-one just have a Staffy to have a small, gentle dog that is good with people? Why does it always turn into a 'my dog can kill a bear' scenario. 

Total crap IMO.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

jodie86 said:


> Well done to you for diffusing the situation Hun, don't think I would have been so calm in your situation.. Your gsd is beautiful btw


Thanks  She's like a polar bear :flrt:


----------



## jasezxr (May 31, 2009)

cloggers said:


> Thanks  She's like a polar bear :flrt:


i have a gsd too, they are fantastic dogs, who bring you years off joy:2thumb:


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

londonjoe said:


> my dog goes 2 yards infront of me then turns her head to see if im there. there aint no police about wear i live anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am afraid you are breaking the law walking any dog off the lead near roads and along paths. Suppose your dog saw something and dashed into the road causing an accident. Are you insured for Public Liability? Does your dog wear a collar with your name and address on it? This is also a legal requirment when in a public place. Suppose your dog did attack something or someone, and that could easily happen if you always walk your dog at night, you have no control whatsoever over it if it is off the lead. Again this is regarded as not having your dog under control.
This applies to anyone with any type of dog.


----------



## Froggie65 (Apr 26, 2011)

cloggers said:


> I hate people!!
> Just took Ozzy out for her last walk of the day, and encountered a 'delightful' chav.
> We were just coming off the small golf course, and a woman was being dragged by her Staff, Ozzy got a little nervous so instead of walking back along the beach, we went to walk along the road.
> After five minutes walking down the street, she caught up with us, (because I make Ozzy stop and sit at every road we walk quite slow) and this is the conversation that entailed...
> ...


Just goes to show someone people have nothing better to do then to go around making stupid comments. Surely the woman could tell the difference between a wolf & a german shephard! Maybe your right maybe she as no brain! Maybe her brain is were she sits!! Trust me if she had stop me and made those comments to me, she would of not got away so lightly, think you did well to stay that calm :lol2:

Froggie :2thumb:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

You should have bent down to the staff and said to it 
"You really should not let you b***h talk to me like that put a muzzle on it"
Then pushed her into the traffic.


----------



## Rommel (Oct 5, 2009)

daikenkai said:


> This is ridiculous. 'my dog tore a GSD apart and I never put it on a lead' well that sounds like a responsible owner.
> Why even bring up the fact your dog 'tore up' another if it isn't to make your dog seem 'hard'
> 
> Christ can no-one just have a Staffy to have a small, gentle dog that is good with people? Why does it always turn into a 'my dog can kill a bear' scenario.
> ...


This.


----------



## Froggie65 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rommel said:


> This.


To many chavs giving staffys a bad name, maybe its about time the law did more about it as so many people have these dogs for all the wrong reasons. I love staffys but would never ever think of getting one.

I always think when you read about dogs which can be any breed these days attacking young kids, I honestly think there is more to it, ok the dog might of not been brought up right & the person should know not to leave with kids as it only takes the kid to jump on it, pull its tail etc for it to turn. I do really do blame the owners of such dogs that do these attacks as should never leave kids with dogs that they know could turn as it would never be the first time they have done it, there be signs there but certain people turn a blind eye to it.

Froggie


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

My dog absolutely adores my kids but there's no way in hell he'd be left in a room OR in the garden with them by himself. It can take something tiny for him to snap at my son, it wouldn't be the dogs fault, or my sons it would be mine for leaving him in that situation. 

I will say though there are so many bad examples of bad Staffy owners on this thread it's shameful. I actually don't like telling people I have a Staffy because of people like that. As soon as i say I have one you see the look on peoples faces, they instantly judge you. It's a sad state for a breed to be in to be honest. Although where I live now the Staffs are being put into kennels for the new 'in' breed...boxers.


----------



## Froggie65 (Apr 26, 2011)

daikenkai said:


> My dog absolutely adores my kids but there's no way in hell he'd be left in a room OR in the garden with them by himself. It can take something tiny for him to snap at my son, it wouldn't be the dogs fault, or my sons it would be mine for leaving him in that situation.
> 
> I will say though there are so many bad examples of bad Staffy owners on this thread it's shameful. I actually don't like telling people I have a Staffy because of people like that. As soon as i say I have one you see the look on peoples faces, they instantly judge you. It's a sad state for a breed to be in to be honest. Although where I live now the Staffs are being put into kennels for the new 'in' breed...boxers.


Least you do the right thing in never leaving your dog with yours kids with out you there, wish there was a lot more people like you but " like you say it, It can only take something tiny for him to snap at my son" To me thats not good as you cannot not be there all the time & it only takes seconds for the dog to ruin your kids life or even end up killing him, if you know you have a dog like that, it should not be around kids full stop!

Yes there is many bad staffy owners but there again there is many bad owners of other dogs, its down to the owner to have full control of there dog, if they cannot handle the dog then it should be taken off them full stop! At the end of the day its the owners fault & no ones else, this as been proven to me on many occasions when I see friends rescue dogs that are like this but with the right training & showing the dog who is boss, they turn around which is nice to see. I have been in my vets many times when staffys are in there & I must say never met one owner with a bad dog that was out of control & was not scared that I might get bite.

You should not be shame to say you have a staffy, your only a shamed if you know that there is something not right with your dog.

I don't own a dog but I rescue rodents & reptiles, I even see this with animals, I have had reptiles coming into me that you could not go near which is stupid but with some time & tlc, I have turned must of these animals around, again its down to the owner & not the animals fault.

Froggie


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

That isn't what I meant. I meant if my son was to fall on him and hurt him, if he was eating something or chewing a bone and my son got too close and he felt the need to guard it. Christ you even hear about there being a bitch in season nearby and the dog gets protective over it. I MEANT that dog's aren't as black and white as people seem to get. You don't just get 'nasty' and 'nice' a child could never be expected to understand behaviours and signals so instead of chancing it the dog isn't allowed near them unsupervised. 

And there is absolutely nothing wrong with my dog. He's good with other dogs, cats small animals and people but unfortunately people think staffy and think vicious baby killer. Granted that's ignorant idiots but it's still true.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

daikenkai said:


> My dog absolutely adores my kids but there's no way in hell he'd be left in a room OR in the garden with them by himself. It can take something tiny for him to snap at my son, it wouldn't be the dogs fault, or my sons it would be mine for leaving him in that situation.
> 
> I will say though there are so many bad examples of bad Staffy owners on this thread it's shameful. *I actually don't like telling people I have a Staffy because of people like that. As soon as i say I have one you see the look on peoples faces, they instantly judge you. *It's a sad state for a breed to be in to be honest. Although where I live now the Staffs are being put into kennels for the new 'in' breed...boxers.


Totally agree with you on this one. But, I'm actually really proud of me having my breed of dog, despite the East End of Glasgow being full of people that should quite clearly be sterilized walking around with their dogs on a huge leads that weigh more than the dog themselves, all for the sake of looking hard. Honestly people cross the road when I walk down the street because there are so many of these dogs that are unsociable, but, I am totally 110% for taking every dog as their own, but I do understand peoples mixed oppinions only based on their experiences with breeds such as the staffy. I am proud that despite all these scum of the earth people walking around with staffies and such breeds, I have taken the time to create my dog into a dog that really is a dog to be proud of, all ready I have changed many peoples oppinions on the breed (If I might say so myself!) and if I've made a difference to one persons views, then I'm happy! I don't really care what people think of me, but when it comes to my dog and his breed I am really defensive as to be frank, it is another form of discrimination. I would never ever be embarassed or feel akward to make it clear that my dog is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier; but I totally know where you're coming from as on a day to day basis when I (as usual) don't shut up about my dog I know there are looks being drawn towards me and in their head they must be thinking 'ned ned ned ned ned!!!' when I say I own a staffordshire bull terrier, but to put it bluntly, they are very narrow minded, ignorant individuals who clearly do not have a slightest clue about the breed because if they were to spend 5 minutes with a PROPER staffordshire bull terrier, and I'm not meaning some unsocialised dog, I'm meaning the breed, the way it should be- then I can put my last bloody penny, in fact, my life on it that their oppinion would change - and for the better!! 

XX


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh and I wouldn't be surprised if the idiots mentioned in my above post, AND the moron who said this to the OP still beleives in 'lock jaw' honestly wtf?!
people say this to me daily ' oh those dogs have lock jaw!' yeah whatever!!!
In fact, I had this said to me today. Apparently this little boy who was 4 was wrestling with his shar pei, and it took it seriously and mauled him leaving him with a big scar across his chest. Oh & its only Staffies, Akitas (well the big grey fluffy german shepards from china *eye roll*) Boxers, Pit Bulls, GSDs and a rottweiler that can lock jaw.

Nah, pal no dog can 'lock jaw' you idiot!

I have to laugh everytime someone says this to me, I have actually went along with it a few times and then thought in my head ' god your such a fail' as they went on and on acting all smart as if they are seriously intelligent because they are spouting off so much crap thats came from bloody urban myths. Whatever!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## Froggie65 (Apr 26, 2011)

daikenkai said:


> That isn't what I meant. I meant if my son was to fall on him and hurt him, if he was eating something or chewing a bone and my son got too close and he felt the need to guard it. Christ you even hear about there being a bitch in season nearby and the dog gets protective over it. I MEANT that dog's aren't as black and white as people seem to get. You don't just get 'nasty' and 'nice' a child could never be expected to understand behaviours and signals so instead of chancing it the dog isn't allowed near them unsupervised.
> 
> And there is absolutely nothing wrong with my dog. He's good with other dogs, cats small animals and people but unfortunately people think staffy and think vicious baby killer. Granted that's ignorant idiots but it's still true.


God that was very clever how you came up with that one when you realise what you had said! People will read it like I have & see it for what it is!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Froggie65 said:


> God that was very clever how you came up with that one when you realise what you had said! People will read it like I have & see it for what it is!


To be honest I didn't read it the way you read it at all and so I don't see it for anything other than what was said and then later explained by Daikenkai.

I think you misread it!


----------



## Froggie65 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cleo27 said:


> Oh and I wouldn't be surprised if the idiots mentioned in my above post, AND the moron who said this to the OP still beleives in 'lock jaw' honestly wtf?!
> people say this to me daily ' oh those dogs have lock jaw!' yeah whatever!!!
> In fact, I had this said to me today. Apparently this little boy who was 4 was wrestling with his shar pei, and it took it seriously and mauled him leaving him with a big scar across his chest. Oh & its only Staffies, Akitas (well the big grey fluffy german shepards from china *eye roll*) Boxers, Pit Bulls, GSDs and a rottweiler that can lock jaw.
> 
> ...


If you read my post I did say any dog can turn not just staffys, I have heard all the good & bad stories about staffys & like I say its the owner that makes the dog a good or bad one, does not matter what breed it is.
Before you sound of at me saying I dont know what I am talking about my mums dad breed staffys & boxers, also my sister & her ex husband kept staffys, they were all well behaved dogs, never seen one turn on a human.
I love staffys, English bull terriers but would never think of getting one as just to much hassle these days to having dogs like this.

Froggie

Ps Don't think staffys, English Bull Terriers etc should be around children under the age of 16, just not worth taking the chance!


----------



## etsbuddy (Aug 16, 2009)

*Loyal staffies*

I completely agree it's the owners that cause the problems with dogs, we have adopted 4 stafford over time and we have never had such loyal loving dogs and I get so sick of seeing and hearing about stafford being put to sleep just for being a staffie, if owners were response able and had there dogs neutred there wouldn't be such a problem, it really makes me mad that people go and get these cute little puppies only to decide when they grow up that they no longer want them. The last one we adopted was ten years old when we got him and had had a dreadful life, however we now love him as do our other two dogs, how anyone could treat him like they did is beyond me, when I look into his big eyes I just melt.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Froggie65 said:


> God that was very clever how you came up with that one when you realise what you had said! People will read it like I have & see it for what it is!


I'm not going to try and convince you that YOU misread what I said, I'll just tell you that you have.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

etsbuddy said:


> I completely agree it's the owners that cause the problems with dogs, we have adopted 4 stafford over time and we have never had such loyal loving dogs and I get so sick of seeing and hearing about stafford being put to sleep just for being a staffie, if owners were response able and had there dogs neutred there wouldn't be such a problem, it really makes me mad that people go and get these cute little puppies only to decide when they grow up that they no longer want them. The last one we adopted was ten years old when we got him and had had a dreadful life, however we now love him as do our other two dogs, how anyone could treat him like they did is beyond me, when I look into his big eyes I just melt.


Aww that's lovely that you're helping Staffies that need someone to love them! It sounds like your dogs are lucky to have you : victory:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

ilovestaffs said:


> o :censor: sorry the dog attack mine first it wouldnt attack another dogs only in defence but take it out at night just to be safe with other dogs:no1:


Another moron who thinks it's safe to take an aggressive dog out at night :whip:
And people wonder why staffies have a bad name ffs!!
It's only a matter of time until staffs on listed on the BSL too the way things are going :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

londonjoe said:


> image


Looks EXACTLY like my girlfriend's Staff. I doubt this one's scared of the rain though.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

To be honest I've never met a vicous staffy, and never felt affraid of one. I think (ateast for me) the descrination is held purely on the owner, if you look like a chav. and they have a staffy, it would just be 'just another chav'. 'get away from the evil-looking dog' wouldn't cross my mind. (if that makes any sense)
Though if I am walking my dog I avoid every dog, and I sometimes wander if people think it's because I'm judging _their_ dog, when infacts is because mine doesn't like other male dogs. 
I don't really like dogs beng off-lead either since I've got my dog. I'm sure he wouldn't like attack to kill, only to try and put them in their place, but when my dog growls at a dog thats come right up to him and his owner isn't able to get him to come back or sometimes just not trying. It's frustrating. That doesn't matter what the breed is though (kind of went off on one a bit)


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Froggie65 said:


> If you read my post I did say any dog can turn not just staffys, I have heard all the good & bad stories about staffys & like I say its the owner that makes the dog a good or bad one, does not matter what breed it is.
> Before you sound of at me saying I dont know what I am talking about my mums dad breed staffys & boxers, also my sister & her ex husband kept staffys, they were all well behaved dogs, never seen one turn on a human.
> I love staffys, English bull terriers but would never think of getting one as just to much hassle these days to having dogs like this.
> 
> ...


excuse me, wait a minute i didn't at any point direct anything to you or say anything of the sort. im not saying you dont know what your talking about!
nothing was directed to you. :S!!!!


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*to the OP ozzy is absolutely gorgeous and well done on staying calm in that situation,,, and im sure your going to have a even more fabulous dog who you can be very proud off with the training your giving.


i love staffys and own 3 ive given up defending my dogs people either love them or hate them and frankly i dont care i love them and so do my friends and family strangers can judge all they want i just laugh.
I walk on mine on a lead till i can find a safe place to let them run free as i dont want them to have any accidents and hurt themselves, i have no worries about them with other dogs as when there running free chasing there balls they ignore everything round about them apart from who ever is throwing the ball and id be surprised if this changes as they have had dogs join in and run with them and they dont even acknowledge that they are running with them.*


----------

